# Lets see your custom 3 Wheelers



## JRE (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm getting ready to build a 3 wheeler for my Wifes cousins Boy. He's got some disabilities that keep him from riding on 2 wheels. He's been coming over and helping me with my Prewar bike builds and showing allot of interest in bikes. I found this 1950 Murry at a Car swap and have a trike kit minus the Wheels being given to me as a start. Looking for Ideas for a custom build.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 10, 2019)

A few pics of the custom trike I built with some parts from a girl's X-53 for the Build Off on ratrodbikes in 2012. Didn't quite finish in time for judging (had to assemble pedals, seat and run cables) It came equipped as a 5 speed. Shifter inside floating tank. Not your Granny's cruiser!


----------



## JRE (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice. I definitely want to give him home geares.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 10, 2019)

Coming soon.
The rear end is from a sun atlas heavy duty. It has a band brake and a freewheel. The frame is a 24 inch J C Higgins. You can see where I notched the rear end for the chain stays to seat into the frame of the trike rear end, that will be covered over with a steel plate to keep the chain stays secure. I am probably going to build a stake bed in the back.


----------



## JRE (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice. This three wheel stuff is all new to me lol. I've got allot to learn. But it will be a fun project.


----------



## REC (Jun 11, 2019)

This one came to be during  the time of boredom in the middle of 2015. I had gotten most of the necessary parts together over a couple of years prior. and finally decided to makr it a bit easier to move the parts pile around... in one piece!
I've ridden it around the neighborhood some, and the kids seem to like it. (Maybe I should sell it?)

The best part is not having to balance when stopped.
Here for the ideas that may be used by anyone who cares to.. 26" middleweight fork, 1959  20" girls frame up front, modified Town & Country rear section, 24" balloon rear tires aftermarket basket, lots of fun...



Good luck with your project!
REC


----------



## JRE (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## JRE (Jul 6, 2019)

Got started today. Decided to use a different frame and some parts off the 1950 Murry


----------



## makah1 (Aug 6, 2019)

my weekly rider around North Seattle. Adultrike was purchased 2 years ago after I had major . back surgery. The trike was in rougher shape then I was but some new wheels, box and some TLC I now have a bad ass cruiser. I currently have 3 other vintage projects I will be posting later. Elgin. Hawthorne, Monark Rocket


----------



## Pauliemon (Aug 10, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1013171
> 
> View attachment 1013172
> 
> ...



BAD - TO - THE - BONE!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks @Pauliemon! It's a lot of fun as long as you're going in a straight line. Scary as hell in the corners! Planning a make-over in the future to make it a bit easier to ride and bump up the coolness a bit.


----------



## makah1 (Aug 10, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Pauliemon (Aug 10, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks @Pauliemon! It's a lot of fun as long as you're going in a straight line. Scary as hell in the corners! Planning a make-over in the future to make it a bit easier to ride and bump up the coolness a bit.



They never ride good if they look good!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 10, 2019)

Beautiful Schwinn!


----------



## JRE (Sep 1, 2019)

Got some work done on my project. Need to find some tires that will fit the rear. Bought a OCC bike for parts and the rear tires are way to bike for the trike cage


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 1, 2019)

Made a custom beer hauler out of an old Worksman 3 wheeler. Added a Dayton springer and a vintage JC Higgins aluminum cooler.


----------



## 5760rj (Sep 2, 2019)

Pauliemon said:


> They never ride good if they look good!View attachment 1044512



.


----------



## JRE (Sep 2, 2019)

Been thinking about a Vintage cooler on the back


----------

